# My New KUDU



## Sven Svensson (Feb 23, 2022)

I’m super jealous of a friend’s top-of-the-line Tagwood Argentinian grill but I don’t have the room for something like that at all. He’s doing some amazing cooks on it, especially veggies. I totally tripped across the KUDU and realized that the cooking method is the same as the Tagwood, only 1/10th as fancy. 

The CEO actually lowered his price $100 to build his customer base unlike so many other manufacturers. So I ordered one and it arrived today. There was a shipping delay and UPS used the “train derailment” excuse I’ve seen many times. Unboxing was a mess as they use a small bead styrofoam. But the grill is super easy and fast to assemble. The materials are high quality. I thought the spindly-looking legs would be an issue but they are very solid. The accessories are also the same quality. The entire grill breaks down and is portable. 

The smoker dome and the cover arrive tomorrow.  I also have their unique rotisserie arriving soon and I can’t wait to take that for a literal spin. I won’t have a chance to use the grill for a bit but once I do I’ll post some pictures. I’d love for other KUDU owners to chime in. I tried making a post asking if there were other owners in the forum but there were no respondents so I guess I’m blazing the trail or maybe this post will flush them out of hiding. 

Here’s the KUDU. Beer for scale.


----------



## clifish (Feb 23, 2022)

Congrats,  this grill really looks interesting...I am watching closely.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 23, 2022)

I will also be watching. Looks like fun !


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 23, 2022)

Looks really good, if I didn't have the open fire restriction i'd have one for sure.  Maybe I should get son to get one.   I'm jealous.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 23, 2022)

I’ll be interested in seeing some of your cooks on it. I’ve considered buying a fire ring setup with a grate above it on Amazon. This is an upgrade to that.


----------



## JCAP (Feb 23, 2022)

These have been intriguing to me. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it. Enjoy!


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 23, 2022)

Watching this for sure.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2022)

Want to see it in action also!

Ryan


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 24, 2022)

Congratulations Sven.  Looks like fun to me.

I look forward to seeing what you cook on it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 24, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’ll be interested in seeing some of your cooks on it. I’ve considered buying a fire ring setup with a grate above it on Amazon. This is an upgrade to that.


I got that one for $88 .  Works really well.  Get to enjoy a fire and cook at the same time.


----------



## robrpb (Feb 24, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing it in action.

And I thought the beer came with it to help with the assembly.

Rob


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 24, 2022)

Steven Raichlen used one on his PBS series for things like cave man grilling. Looks nice


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 24, 2022)

That is a slick looking grill Sven. I see some similarities between that one and the hybrid Santa Maria grill I built. Now you have me really thinking about a new build  



Sven Svensson said:


> Here’s the KUDU. Beer for scale.



When I first glanced at this I thought it said "beer for sale" and I was gonna buy a 12-pack  Guess I better start paying closer attention.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2022)

Very cool!
Can’t wait to see your first cook.
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2022)

Those look really cool. I could be wrong but I think 

 smokeymose
 might have one of these as well


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 24, 2022)

That is really cool! Can’t wait for a review…more toys to covet…..oh man.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 24, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> That is a slick looking grill Sven. I see some similarities between that one and the hybrid Santa Maria grill I built. Now you have me really thinking about a new build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked your Santa Maria. It’s very innovative. If I had the skills I’d absolutely build one myself. As far as “beer for sale” maybe I ought to set up a stand by by our neighborhood mailboxes like the lemonade kids do. Haha!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 24, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Very cool!
> Can’t wait to see your first cook.
> Al


I am inspired by your successful frozen ribs experiment so my first cook might be a frozen chuck roast brisket style. The smoker hood just arrived today and I am semi-clueless about how to use it. I think I’ll cheat and break out the probe thermometer array I have. However,  I should be smart and start with something less ambitious like hamburgers or brats but I’ve never been a very bright man.


----------



## clifish (Feb 25, 2022)

I would think probes at grate level in in the meat would be a good idea for all cooks on this.  I use it every time in my smoker to know what is going on.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 25, 2022)

Because I have absolutely no experience with this thing and/or using my hand as a temperature gauge I’ll be using my GrillEye to help me out. I can use up to 6 probes on that thing. That ought to tell me what’s happening and give me a fighting chance.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 4, 2022)

I think you're going to enjoy it. I got one last spring. Cool being able to use wood right out of your fireplace stash.
Sorry, I don't have many pics but I did a duck spin post last year if you can find it. Also some kabobs that actually made the carousel 
I haven't really found a lot of use for the 15' cast iron pan, but a 16" wok fits really nicely in the ring and the fire makes that wok screaming hot.
There again, I don't have any pics but I believe I did a post.
Any wind is going to blow ashes around and the smoke follows you around like a campfire LOL!
I'm on the fence about the "smoker dome" as well, but of course I had to have one.
The hand method of temp is kind of silly, I think. I clip a remote to the grill if I want to check temps.
Keep in mind that when you spin a grid around off the fire whatever you're cooking is going to drip on the patio...
The weather is starting to break here and I'm ready to try it out again. Just looking for ideas. Watching you!
I guess I shouldn't delete pics from my phone so often.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 4, 2022)

Those look so awesome!  I've always seen them referred to as "Cowboy Grills" here in TX and the ones I seen were all custom made.
Cool to see a company makes you you can readily buy instead of needing someone to weld and fabricate one for you.

Question though, how do you cover this thing to keep the weather off it?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 4, 2022)

smokeymose
 Thanks for the advice. I wondered about the big cast iron. Not sure how much I’ll use it either. I’ll try to hunt down your duck. Thanks


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 4, 2022)

tallbm





Here’s the cover for it. We had a little rain two days ago and it did the job. You can even cinch it down across the underside with the sewn-in cord. That came in handy today with the wind.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 4, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> smokeymose
> Thanks for the advice. I wondered about the big cast iron. Not sure how much I’ll use it either. I’ll try to hunt down your duck. Thanks


The cast iron might be good for searing some sous vide items if it is already on, or if reverse searing something you smoked.  It looks big and seems like it could a bunch of meat. 

It looks like it would get too hot for regular cooking.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 5, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Those look so awesome!  I've always seen them referred to as "Cowboy Grills" here in TX and the ones I seen were all custom made.
> Cool to see a company makes you you can readily buy instead of needing someone to weld and fabricate one for you.
> 
> Question though, how do you cover this thing to keep the weather off it?


The Mrs. found a generic "fit all" at Amazon. About half the price of the one from KUDU and pretty tough.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 5, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> The cast iron might be good for searing some sous vide items if it is already on, or if reverse searing something you smoked.  It looks big and seems like it could a bunch of meat.
> 
> It looks like it would get too hot for regular cooking.


So far I've mostly made beans, but I did try txsmoker's Ranchero  with pork chops and it worked very well. 
You can deep fry in it but I'm leary of having all that oil over a fire...


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 5, 2022)

I understand the hot oil and fire thing. That’s not a risk I’ll ever take.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 5, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> smokeymose
> Thanks for the advice. I wondered about the big cast iron. Not sure how much I’ll use it either. I’ll try to hunt down your duck. Thanks


By the way, Sven, I mentioned a 16" wok which works but 17" would be better.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 5, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> By the way, Sven, I mentioned a 16" wok which works but 17" would be better.


Good advice. Thanks. Too bad that lid can’t double as a wok or I’d be all set.  Haha!


----------

